# Fish Compatibility



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I am setting up a 90 gallon tank with Freshwater Tropical Fish.
I am a newbie and I need to know that the following fish are compatible or not.

1. Angel Fish (quarter size)
2. Fancy Guppy
3. Mollies (Baloon / Regular)
4. Platy
5. Zebra Danios
6. Khuli Loach
7. Cherry / Yellow Shrimp

Please reply.
Thanks


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

1. May eat shrimp when grown. May harrass guppies.
2. Most likely to be nipped at.
3. All good. Livebearers whos offspring will likely be hunted.
4. All good. Livebearers whos offspring will likely be hunted.
5. Most likely to stir the shit, behaves better in larger groups.
6. All good. Mostly nocturnal requires hiding area and night feeding.
7. Both are the same species and interbreeding will produce uglier colourless offspring.

When you choose fish for a large tank such as a 90, you may want to think about choosing fish that spend their time in different areas (top, mid, bottom) rather than putting in almost all fish that inhabit mid sections. Just something to think about.


----------



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for your detailed reply Will,

Just wana make sure a few points:-

1. The angelfish, platy and mollies will harass guppies and nip their tails or fins ?

2. Zebra Danios apart from string the shit, do they harass other fish (since they are fast swimmers)?

3. Khuli Loach is safe from all harm.

I haven't added the plants in my previous email. Please also tell if any of the included fish harm plants.

Thanks once again.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

1. The Angels and maybe the mollies. The platies not likely. Yes guppies often have shredded fins/tails when kept with larger or more assertive fish.

2. They stick to themselves more when they are kept in larger groups, instead harrasing their own kind (their own sort of roughhouse playing). But, then the issue is that you have a big mob of very fast gluttonous eaters that will out compete your other fish.

3. With a soft fine sand bottom, and/or many hiding areas kulies will be safe with this crowd.


If mollies are malnutruitioned, they may nibble on plants. With a good diet they won't at all ever.

Also, consider that you have 3 species of livebearers who do best with 2-3 females per male (They are easily sexable and you could keep all males). Each female is capable of producing say... 1-5 Dozen fry every 60ish days. Some will be eaten, some pureed via a filter impeller, and some will survive to laer breed.


----------



## Gargoyle (Aug 21, 2008)

A quarter sized angel will be five times that size in a short time. It'll probably eat the shrimp.
Also, balloon mollies are intentionally bred deformities - kind of nasty given that the spinal deformity is intentionally produced but causes the fish serious health problems, and probably pain. I'd love to see all hobbyists stop buying balloon mutations so the farms will stop producing the poor things.


----------

